# this is a long one. parts issue



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sadly, "GM Loyalty" only seems to run in one direction--they want YOU to be loyal to them--but it's the _same_ with any BIG retail business, which is *why* I prefer 'Mom-n-Pop' businesses.

...demand 100% OEM, non-damaged, parts! If it's damaged _before_ they put it *IN* then what's to say it'll actually work 100% _after_ installation?

...unfortunately, yes, it *is* lawyer time!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

this is always a problem with new cars, they never have enough parts, nothing is stocked, and everything is back ordered

i had a similar problem with my 05 cobalt, i was in a small 'fender bender' about 1 week after buying it and all parts were backordered, i was ~6 weeks with no car


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i think it is to. im going to go talk to my legal officer on monday. 
im active duty so its not going to cost me anything.

i understand about parts being on abck orderd. i waited patiently for 8 weeks. now its time for a change. 
i could go to a dealer and test drive a cobalt and pull the relay out. but im not a dishonest person like that. i have contacted the dealer i bought the car from and the lady i bought the car from promises me she will have me a relay by the end of next week. so we shall see.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

If you took it to your Chevy Dealer do you think you would have faired better? I hope so. Good Luck


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Just curious, but what do you hope to accomplish with a lawyer? A lawyer is not going to be able to make the supply chain work faster just for you. The issue of not enough parts available is what it is. 

I suppose you could ask someone for more money to cover your inconvenience of not having a rental beyond 30 days, because that sounds like the only real and measurable "damages" you seem to have. However, that is really between you and the insurance company. Sure Chevy could help out, but there is really nothing obligating them to do so if your car is not sitting in their shop. It is not a warranty issue.

Maybe you can ask the attorney to take the issue up with the state of WV. The lawyer could argue that since deer are "property" of the state, then the state is liable for your vehicle damage and should pay for your rental.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

LARRY01Z28, did you take the Cruze to your dealer to do the body work or an independent shop?? If it was the dealer sometimes they cough up a loaner when they see you in distress. I had the same issue with my last GM car, a 2009 Pontiac G8 GT, which sat for 5 weeks on the dealer lot with bad lower control arms. I actually ordered the parts on my dime from Australia and had them shipped to the dealer. The dealer who turned out to be a slug, actually did front me three months payment for my car, the Service Manager (only human being at this dealership) went to bat for me. GM and I were mortal enemies and I had another car in between the Pontiac and this Cruze, and they actually gave me $1000 loyalty money. This Chevy is disappointing in certain aspects.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i guess im just complaining. i did not take it to a dealer for the body repair. 
i know there isnt alot i can do about it. but it seems pretty bad the chevy cant just pull a **** relay out of a car on the lot and say here. instead im waiting 6 weeks for a relay. and i still dont have an eta on it.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Mahty said:


> If you took it to your Chevy Dealer do you think you would have faired better? I hope so. Good Luck


I have gotten Chevrolet to pay for rental cars on wrecked vehicles in our bodyshop due to parts delays. 

Also a customer that purchased from us and had a part such as the relay not available, we rob a stock unit for the part.

I'm not saying all dealers would do this but it happens.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i know. im just having some bad luck right now. out of 10 of my last vehicles 9 have been chevrolet. so im not unhappy with chevy. just trying to figure out a way to get my cruze back


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i think i would have taken it to a chevrolet dealers body shop to be repaired then if they had parts issues they could provide a ;loaner car


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i wish i would have done that now.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope you get it back soon!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks robert. i hope so to


----------

